# installing a bowmount on a 12ft aluminum boat



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i'm thinking about putting a minn kota edge bow mount on my 12 foot boat v hull but i don't have anything up on the bow to mount it to, what would be the best way to put a platform of some kind up there? at the point of the bow all there is is a handle right now.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

this is what i did...


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Good job Warrior, You can get aluminum sheet at Stargate Metals LLC. in Columbus at good price and Rick can cut it for you. All you need to to do then is trim it with a jig saw. Make sure you get aluminum thick enough, that way you don't have to brace it much. You can have a storage area underneath too. You could also use plywood and brace it if you want to go that route. I used 3/16" aluminum rivets and self tapper screws to put aluminum sheet in my boat. You can get the 3/16" aluminum rivets at Harbor Freight at a good price. Aluminum at Stargate would be around 40 bucks i would say depending on thickness.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

You could also just buy a transom mount electric motor and turn the head 180 degrees. If you don't mind having a tiller motor. That way you wouldn't need a platform built up front.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

You can also but a bow mount foot control trolling motor specific for john boats.its called the bulldog and clamps just like a stern mount motor,only from the bow.u can get them at bass pro shops and cabellas.best thing about that motor is since it still clamps to the side,you dont have to sacrifice space up front for a platform.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/duck-boat-accessories-jon-boat-trolling-motor-bracket.shtml










http://www.basspro.com/Jon-Boat-Tro...hopping_googlebase&om_mmc=shopping_googlebase

Also:









I'd have a safety cable or chain using either of those setups.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I like that WW im in the process of redoing a cpl boats an looking at all angles.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Could always make a bracket yourself. I threw one together with some wood I had lying around. Made a box and used liquid nail and screws to tie it all together. Doesn't look the greatest but it was free for me. It works alright, but I have been advised that it may not be strong enough if I hit something. So far so good though. I just reversed the head on the transom mount and it works fine. I just have to lift it up everytime I put the boat on and take it off. No big deal.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ohh lordy.. Yeah you hit something good and you're sending that motor down to Davey Jones locker I'm afraid.. I'd hook a chain or safety rope to that for sure.


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

Get some aluminum L around 1 and 1/2" each angle. Snap a chalk line the height of the front seat on each side to under the bow cap. This will create a ledge. This L bracketing should be closed riveted from outside to inside using 3/16 aluminum rivets with a 1" fill, 5/8" fill may work.

You have now created the foundation using the seat and L brackets for the first plywood decking, which will harbor your pedestal and foot pedal.

Using the bow cap, and basic stick frame construction, build the small platform to harbor the mounting plate and the open area can be storage for the pedal. You can also store the trolling battery/batteries under the new main deck you built,

3/4" ext grade plywood, epoxy coated, primed, then some HD carpet.


----------

